# Is this vertical growing ?



## Halman9000 (Jan 22, 2021)

I read somewhere or heard it on a video that there are factories where they buy a building like 4 stories high and they have plants of tomatoes growing 4 stories tall . Not sure is that is one plant and not sure if they are using a long string of vertical bulbs like you see in a grow store .


----------



## getogrow (Jan 22, 2021)

Halman9000 said:


> I read somewhere or heard it on a video that there are factories where they buy a building like 4 stories high and they have plants of tomatoes growing 4 stories tall . Not sure is that is one plant and not sure if they are using a long string of vertical bulbs like you see in a grow store .


The ones i have seen are on a giant farris wheel looking thing. they are not growing "vertical" but there plant stations are vertical. Each row has its own lights.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 22, 2021)

heres one. not the farris wheel style and its not "vertical'.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 22, 2021)

this is true vertical farming by definition


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## gr865 (Jan 22, 2021)

This is very possible.








The World's First Commercial-Scale Indoor Tomato Farm To Open In UAE — AGRITECTURE


The world's first commercial-scale indoor tomato farm using only LED lights to grow fresh tomatoes will begin operation in Abu Dhabi.




www.agritecture.com





Now I don;t know if you can do this that tall.


The individual screens.




One picture short, When running vertical I run 5 plants.


----------



## F1_Grower (Feb 5, 2021)

gr865 said:


> This is very possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what im going for!

But one ?

By having your water line over fan does this create cooler air? Or did it just fit nicely there? Haha 

Here's wk 2 veg first attempt vert but need to insert screens tomorrow. Am I too late? , I know I still need to top and clean em up( ie take clones defoliate) how/when did u train/prune @gre865p?View attachment 48168


----------



## raggyb (Feb 5, 2021)

19-Sean-86 said:


> View attachment 4803733


yo, Thunderdome!


----------



## gr865 (Feb 5, 2021)

F1_Grower said:


> This is exactly what im going for!
> 
> But one ?
> 
> ...


I put the water ring on the fan for convenience but not a good idea, if it had started to leak it could have hit my lamps with the fan blowing and popped my bulbes, Have since redone my system. 
this is my new setup.
27 Gallon, Commander Tote

Orbit 8 port manifold


Rainbird Emitter
 
Note, the circled part is a .25 quick disconnect. I can undo that and remove the plants from the tent to work on them.


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Feb 5, 2021)

Wow. Just randomly clicked on this thread. Very impressive grow - such efficient use of space. If you give me a ~4x4, 5x5 tent, I see ~20-25 sqft of grow space. In reality looks like you get can get ~ 40-45 sqft out of a 4x4. Looks like it would be alot easier to manage as far pruning and overall canopy management or do you call it a wall instead of a canopy when it's vertical? 

When do you start training the plant to grow like that - a few weeks into veg???


----------



## gr865 (Feb 6, 2021)

SnoopyDoo said:


> Wow. Just randomly clicked on this thread. Very impressive grow - such efficient use of space. If you give me a ~4x4, 5x5 tent, I see ~20-25 sqft of grow space. In reality looks like you get can get ~ 40-45 sqft out of a 4x4. Looks like it would be alot easier to manage as far pruning and overall canopy management or do you call it a wall instead of a canopy when it's vertical?
> 
> When do you start training the plant to grow like that - a few weeks into veg???


Tp whom are you asking that question?


----------



## GrOwThMoNgeR (Feb 6, 2021)

19-Sean-86 said:


> View attachment 4803733


This is an amazing use of space. Very inspiring!


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Feb 6, 2021)

gr865 said:


> Tp whom are you asking that question?


Whoever has an answer.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 7, 2021)

SnoopyDoo said:


> Wow. Just randomly clicked on this thread. Very impressive grow - such efficient use of space. If you give me a ~4x4, 5x5 tent, I see ~20-25 sqft of grow space. In reality looks like you get can get ~ 40-45 sqft out of a 4x4. Looks like it would be alot easier to manage as far pruning and overall canopy management or do you call it a wall instead of a canopy when it's vertical?
> 
> When do you start training the plant to grow like that - a few weeks into veg???


I begin training for my vertical grows when the plant is about 1 to 1,5 feet above the bottom of the screen, so approx three weeks from seed.


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Feb 7, 2021)

gr865 said:


> I begin training for my vertical grows when the plant is about 1 to 1,5 feet above the bottom of the screen, so approx three weeks from seed.


Cool Thanks. It's definitely an interesting approach to growing. Do you find you do less pruning using this method? 

TIA


----------



## gr865 (Feb 8, 2021)

SnoopyDoo said:


> Cool Thanks. It's definitely an interesting approach to growing. Do you find you do less pruning using this method?
> 
> TIA





SnoopyDoo said:


> Cool Thanks. It's definitely an interesting approach to growing.  Do you find you do less pruning using this method?
> 
> TIA


I do a trim a week prior to flipping to flower then @ day 21 of flower and then for the rest of the grow I only remove fans that cover bud sites.


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Feb 8, 2021)

gr865 said:


> I do a trim a week prior to flipping to flower then @ day 21 of flower and then for the rest of the grow I only remove fans that cover bud sites.


Pretty much the same as any other method, although I think having it vertical could make things easier.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 8, 2021)

SnoopyDoo said:


> Pretty much the same as any other method, although I think having it vertical could make things easier.


What make trimming and maintenance work on the plants easier is being able to remove them from the tent to work on them.
This pic is with the plant sitting on the pre rez barrel prior to 21st day defo.


After the 21st day defo and before going back in the tent.


Seven days later, day 29 of flower.


Just prior to harvest.


That's how this grow went.


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Feb 9, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for the education guys. I've tried alot of different stuff, but never vertical growing. Looks interesting.


----------



## F1_Grower (Feb 10, 2021)

gr865 said:


> I put the water ring on the fan for convenience but not a good idea, if it had started to leak it could have hit my lamps with the fan blowing and popped my bulbes, Have since redone my system.
> this is my new setup.
> 27 Gallon, Commander Tote
> View attachment 4817163
> ...


Dude! Im just hand watering at the moment but your irrigation system/ method is sick! I gotta say im loving vert more than horizontal right now but need to upgrade to low drip irrigation. 


Thank you guys again for making vision come true! Its been hard work harvesting first run, fogging with TR and trinity , and wipe down my horizontal 10 x 6 x 9 and putting babies in. Im instilling a IPM plan varying . I still need to clean those up but weaving the gals vert while sitting on a bucket, heaven.



Im installing my vert scrogs rn an defoliating 


Do you top once, twice or just zig zag top left , right whichever way?

Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2021)

gr865 said:


> What make trimming and maintenance work on the plants easier is being able to remove them from the tent to work on them.
> This pic is with the plant sitting on the pre rez barrel prior to 21st day defo.
> View attachment 4820487
> 
> ...


This netting on the front and back to just contain the plant is very interesting. How do you avoid excess shading or mildew issues?

How big are your panels?


----------



## gr865 (Apr 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> This netting on the front and back to just contain the plant is very interesting. How do you avoid excess shading or mildew issues?
> 
> How big are your panels?


I have had no issues with shading or mildew. the netting in front is does not tightly bind the branches back to the screen, it is loosely holding the branches.

The 2x2 screen at the back is 18 inches wide and I think 42 inches tall.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2021)

gr865 said:


> I have had no issues with shading or mildew. the netting in front is does not tightly bind the branches back to the screen, it is loosely holding the branches.
> 
> The 2x2 screen at the back is 18 inches wide and I think 42 inches tall.


Well it clearly works and I'm impressed!


----------



## gr865 (Apr 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Well it clearly works and I'm impressed!


Thanks my friend. My last grow (horizontal) broke quantity record for me, but disappointed in the quality.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2021)

gr865 said:


> Thanks my friend. My last grow (horizontal) broke quantity record for me, but disappointed in the quality.


Weird. Usually when I made a personal best for weight, the quality was on point.


----------



## gr865 (Apr 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Weird. Usually when I made a personal best for weight, the quality was on point.


Yeah, very disappointed in the quality. Plants were lovely but the high is just not there. But with the quantity I should be able to make a good amount of FECO>


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2021)

gr865 said:


> Yeah, very disappointed in the quality. Plants were lovely but the high is just not there. But with the quantity I should be able to make a good amount of FECO>


Was it the strain?

I always ran clones so I knew what I was getting.


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Was it the strain?
> 
> I always ran clones so I knew what I was getting.


after 7 years of popping seeds im going back to running from clone, love to hunt seed but the variables are many. although i may keep a small closet for smaller seed runs


----------



## gr865 (Apr 2, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Was it the strain?
> 
> I always ran clones so I knew what I was getting.


Wish I had access to clones, I would never start a seed again.


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 2, 2021)

gr865 said:


> Wish I had access to clones, I would never start a seed again.


Clone your own plants


----------



## gr865 (Apr 2, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> Clone your own plants


I have done that, but I want to buy very high quality clones. I have grow some nice strains but as of late the quality is just not there and spending months growing it seems to be a waste of time.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 2, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> after 7 years of popping seeds im going back to running from clone, love to hunt seed but the variables are many. although i may keep a small closet for smaller seed runs


I suck at growing from seed, I've always run clones.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 2, 2021)

gr865 said:


> I have done that, but I want to buy very high quality clones. I have grow some nice strains but as of late the quality is just not there and spending months growing it seems to be a waste of time.


PM me, I'm sure there's a solution.


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 3, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> I suck at growing from seed, I've always run clones.


I know how much you hate seeds lol. That’s all good though man you keep doing you over there in your lab lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> I know how much you hate seeds lol. That’s all good though man you keep doing you over there in your lab lol.


LMAO

You got me! But if you have good strains, why fuck with them?


----------



## F1_Grower (Apr 8, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> This netting on the front and back to just contain the plant is very interesting. How do you avoid excess shading or mildew issues?
> 
> How big are your panels?


I'm coming up on my 21 day defo now! Flower


----------



## F1_Grower (Apr 8, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> I suck at growing from seed, I've always run clones.


I have cuts available! PM me 
Gelato #41
Gelato Cake


----------



## F1_Grower (Apr 8, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> LMAO
> 
> You got me! But if you have good strains, why fuck with them?


I like starting seeds about now, or the 15th, in 3in soil squares verging indoor under leds/4ft 8 bulb T5s for outdoor season.


----------



## SloppyPotty (Apr 18, 2021)

Whoa I've never seen anything like this before. What is the benefit of this? I'm not really understanding. Is this to increase yield?


----------



## F1_Grower (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi RIU Community!

Just wanted to send quick update of how my 3 flower rooms and veg room comming along. Its only my second run indoors and learned how important healthy cuts and IPM preventive measures are to ensuring top quality along with nutes, lights, oxygenating RO, ppm, ph. And defolition/training techniques which i know I got behind day 21 defo so will have staggered harvests especially on h-scrogs. Feel free to ask about anything!

Here are my current enviro levels :

Entering wk 4 flower
All Gelato #41 except 5x5x8 bathroom/bathtub grow is Gelato Cake and pheno hunting for a katsu kush cut


Flower Room 1:
10x6x9 H-scrog



Flower Room 2:
V-scrog
8x5x8



Flower Room 3:
Bath tub and v-scrog QBs vert
5x5x8



Veg room #1:
Wk 2 Veg , cuts taken from indoor during wk 4 veg, getting ready to transplant mothers day hoopie!!!! First time trying to do hoopie, raised bed outdoor



Thank you again for all the inspiration and mentorship RIU members.

Cheers and happy growing.


----------



## F1_Grower (Apr 20, 2021)

F1_Grower said:


> Dude! Im just hand watering at the moment but your irrigation system/ method is sick! I gotta say im loving vert more than horizontal right now but need to upgrade to low drip irrigation. View attachment 4822763
> 
> 
> Thank you guys again for making vision come true! Its been hard work harvesting first run, fogging with TR and trinity , and wipe down my horizontal 10 x 6 x 9 and putting babies in. Im instilling a IPM plan varying . I still need to clean those up but weaving the gals vert while sitting on a bucket, heaven.
> ...


Wow, the before and after pics amaze me


----------



## F1_Grower (Apr 20, 2021)

SloppyPotty said:


> Whoa I've never seen anything like this before. What is the benefit of this? I'm not really understanding. Is this to increase yield?


We shall see!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2021)

F1_Grower said:


> Hi RIU Community!
> 
> Just wanted to send quick update of how my 3 flower rooms and veg room comming along. Its only my second run indoors and learned how important healthy cuts and IPM preventive measures are to ensuring top quality along with nutes, lights, oxygenating RO, ppm, ph. And defolition/training techniques which i know I got behind day 21 defo so will have staggered harvests especially on h-scrogs. Feel free to ask about anything!
> 
> ...


Looking good in there!


----------



## F1_Grower (Apr 20, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Looking good in there!


Thank you! @ttystikk


----------



## Green_tourist (May 4, 2021)

Room looks good. Looks Nice with the led


----------

